# Tired of finding your homemade wine lacking?



## JimCook (Dec 18, 2009)

Are you tired of making wine that ends up a little less than you expected? Do you wish that the wine you make could end up just like the highly priced wine those fancy reviewers rate every year? Well wait no longer!


My name is Jim Cook, and when I'm not brewing Samuel Adams beer, I'm busy in my basement making wine. I'm a person just like you who was making wine and wondering why my results didn't have the same kind of kick that those commercial wines did, why my labels didn't end up reading like a sensory explosion, and what I was missing in the whole process. That's when I discovered the secret that changed my winemaking forever: something I now call Complexity in a Can™. 


It all happened when I was reading some wine labels that said things like, "afascinating nose of caramelized pear, strawberry preserves, and brown spices" or "an alluring bouquet of smoke, pencil lead, earth notes, clove, cinnamon, and black cherry" or "the aroma of forest loam with a hint of new tire air<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />." I'm telling you the lightbulb went on and since then, my life has never been the same. I found that if you can concentrate these listed and proven aromas and tastes into a container of some sort, they could be stored and added to boost my wines. Not enough cherry flavor? No problem! Not enough road tar aroma? No problem! Shiraz not meaty enough? No Problem!


With flavors like Meat (Top Sirloin or Pork Tenderloin), Cherry (Red or Black), Road Tar (North American Macadamized or European Gilsonite), you can craft the wine of your dreams today! Other popular flavors include...


Damp Forest Underbrush, Overripe Plum, Cassis, Smoke, White Pepper, Camphor, Licorice, Surgical Tubing, African Violet, Cedar, Creme Brulee, Apricot Preserves, Peach Blossom, New Tire Air, Old Tire Air, Honeysuckle, and the list goes on!


And the best part is, I've honed this virtually scientific process down so I can produce Complexity in a Can™ for winemakers just like you, too. For only $8.99 per 1/2 ounce can, you can purchase the aroma or flavor boost of your choice. Mix and match as much as you want - there's no limit to the types of wine you can make now! But if you act now, we're offering the Complexity in a Can™ products for only $8.09 - an amazing 10% savings - if you purchase either the entire aroma or flavor sets (100 different flavors or aromas per set). 


Grab your credit cards and call today! Don't let your wine be caught lacking - add Complexity in a Can™ and solve all of your winemaking problems!


Void where prohibited. May not be combined with any other offers. Not valid in NE or ME or any other state whose abbreviation ends in the letter 'E.' Purchaser responsible for tax, shipping, and creation of the product. Complexity in a Can™ does not cure any diseases and has not been tested by the FDA. There are no guarantees of results from using Complexity in a Can™. Your knives will not magically sharpen themselves and your car will not wash itself. Past performance is no indicator of future performance. Your best bet to make good wine is to practice and gain experience. 


- Jim


----------



## grapeman (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow Jim, you must be even more bored than Al watching his thermometer and hydrometer float to the outside of the primary! Hillarious!


Too bad we can't have such a product. You forgot one flavor and aroma though- nothing like the aroma of "Barnyard" to make your mouth water.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 18, 2009)

i for one would like to see TTB pass the label approval on this one Jim


----------



## vcasey (Dec 18, 2009)

LOL I think you guys are just trying to avoid Christmas shopping ..........


----------



## Tom (Dec 18, 2009)

I think he is going thru CABIN FEVER as he is not making any wine or beer ... LOL


----------



## JimCook (Dec 19, 2009)

appleman said:


> Too bad we can't have such a product. You forgot one flavor and aroma though- nothing like the aroma of "Barnyard" to make your mouth water.




I once tasted a Hermitage wine that smelled perfectly of that characteristic smell of a plastic Port-a-potty in the summer at a park - oh the smell of warm plastic and urine. I also tasted an E. Guigal Cotes du Rhone wine that smelled exactly like old sweat - as if you had done hard work outside and then fell asleep on the couch, only to wake up later and offend yourself. Ironically, perhaps, that same wine about 13 hours later smelled perfectly of a rose flower without any trace of the sweat aroma and was quite beautiful. In essence, it came out smelling like a rose and that taught me a valuable lesson about letting wine wait. 


Tepe - I just racked over a CC Viognier kit. This weekend, the long awaited update to my online cellar page will happen. 


- Jim


----------



## Waldo (Dec 19, 2009)

I've never understood that. Most true wine snobs do not even consider the wines I make ( Country or Fruit wines) as being wine yet they use the flavors/aromas/essences of my wines to describe theirs along with, as Jim has so aptly described, leather, dirt, grass, etc. Im sorry, but i JUST DONT GET IT


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 19, 2009)

Jim, you crack me up....


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

Jim,
You still have an impressive inventory of wines in all stages. What does you bottled inventory look like? How many in bottles?
Oh and how much do YOU drink...LOL


Here is my inventory;
Aging
12 gal Chilean red Zin
6 gal Pineapple
10 gal Banana
12 gal Pear
6 gal CA Cabbernet ASauvignon
6 gal CA Pinot Noir
6 gal CA Chianti
6 gal CA Riesling
6 gal CA Viognier
5 gal Carrot 
6 gal Blackberry
6 gal Italian Verdicchio
6 gal Italian Frascati
6 gal ItalianAmarone
6 gal Italian Nebbilo
6 gal Italian Valpolicello
6 gal Italian Dolcetto
6 gal Strawberry
6 gal Apple


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 19, 2009)

your're right Waldo!


----------



## PatL (Dec 19, 2009)

Jim, what is the kit(s) wine that you are most satisfied with?


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 19, 2009)

Tepe........Thats only 139 gallons you have going there... don't you worry about running out? haha




Jim...... I really like your cellar page!!! I have been building a website for this hobby, but I really like how you have done yours.


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

Well its all thats left. You should see what l ready bottled so far this year


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 19, 2009)

So like..... another 2 or 3 gallons, I assume???? haha


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

Well more like 61 gallons (139+61=200).. You know I make my legal limit each year.


----------



## IQwine (Dec 19, 2009)

Good that you know your limits - tepe


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

Ohyes I do know my limit. And that will cover only one year of drinking.. LOL


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Jim...... I really like your cellar page!!! I have been building a website for this hobby, but I really like how you have done yours.




Jim, I was looking through the fitness section of your site and Cindy came in. I was saying I liked a few of those girls with really big chest muscles. Cindy likes the one with you and Amy Frye best (and for some reason I don't think she was looking at Amy at the time!)


----------



## cbw (Dec 19, 2009)

Dear Sir



I'm in interested in ordering a number of your products, however I couldn't find a website or a phone number to place an order.



If I post my credit card number here, could you please send me three(3)
each of the following Complexity in a Can's .... Meat, Tire Aire and
Cedar.



I would also be interested in your tannin products ... as I'm unable to
go to Florida this winter and would like to add some color to my whine body.
Are the tannin products spray-on or rub-on?



My credit card number is 972-323-7921* </font>*


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2009)

cbwatts said:


> Dear Sir
> 
> 
> If I post my credit card number here, could you please send me three(3) each of the following Complexity in a Can's .... Meat, Tire Aire and Cedar.
> ...




Would that be new car tire in a can or old car tire in a can?


----------



## JimCook (Dec 19, 2009)

Waldo - I haven't tried that many fruit wines as of yet, but I have made two batches and am excited to see what will come of them. They also helped me get some practice before using fresh grapes, as the process is very similar. The wine snobs can have their own - more for the rest of us to share, right?
Tepe - I currently have over 200 bottles of commercial wine and around 400 bottles of wine that I have made. My household consumes 1-4 bottles in a week depending on how many people I have over in that time span. 


PatL - The kit that I'm most satisfied with thus far is the 2007 WE Australian Chardonnay. By my own personal taste profile, I believe it can stand with $15-19 California Chardonnay bottles. However, I have several red kit wines that I'm curious to see develop including a Super Tuscan blend of Meglioli wines anda Bordeaux blend that I made from WE and MM kits. 


Goodfella - Thank you. It's not incredibly flashy, but I figured that function should rule over form in the case for which it is used. I just updated it before this post as well. 


Appleman - Thanks for handling that order while I was away from the computer. I've been getting lots of requests.




In regards to the fitness part of my website, while it is not necessarily current on the sales side the picture galleries are definitely worth a look. That picture with Amy Frye (and the similar shot with Timea Majorova) were supposed to be comparative ab shots. My white frame doesn't compare to the tan of a fitness competitor, but at least I'm showing off one of my better areas.






- Jim


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

WOW ! Jim you said a mouthfull


----------



## JimCook (Dec 21, 2009)

PatL - I had opened a bottle of the Mosti Mondiale Masters AllJuice Outback Shiraz and it was quite good. I had started this kit in 02/08, so it's coming in around 22 months old. One of my friends tasted it and said that it didn't taste like most kit wines and I will concur that it definitely has more nose and taste than other kits that I have made. So, add it to my recommended kits list. 


- Jim


----------



## Jeff D (Dec 21, 2009)

Appleman, that card # isn't working for me, can you post the secutity code from the back please?






Jeff


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry Jeff, try BR-549 (in a southern drawl doncha know) and if it still doesn't work call: 
555-555-555 extension 55


----------



## cbw (Dec 21, 2009)

&gt;&gt;My credit card number is 972-323-7921* 

Ok, that's not my credit card number. It's George's. You can verify it by dialing it on your phone.
</font>*


----------

